# 4310 Price check



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

I would like to get some opinions on a price I just got from my dealer on a 4310 package.

4310 w EpowerReverser $13999.00
430 Loader 3269.00
--------------------
Total 17269.00

This would be my first tractor to maintain roughky 11 acres of heavily wooded land. All I eally know I need to do with it is to maintain a long (499') driveway, clear a bunch of brush and trees, and start landscaping the area around our cabin. The land is pretty raw, so the lanscaping would be from scratch. Oh, yeah, and keeping the fence lines clear. 

Anyway, what do you think, deal or dud?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Assuming a 4WD. Otherwise I would not recommend buying the machine, especially with a FEL and the price would be out of line as well. Pretty much most of these tractors now come to the dealers with 4WD, but just in case it is an aged inventory left over. 

List price on a 4310 ePower Reverser, base R-1 tires, and dual mid SCV's is $18,583. The best you can shoot for is a 25% discount which is very rare and more like between 10% - 20%. $3269 is not a bad price for the FEL provided this includes installation and filling of the rear tires; steel prices have gone up. You are still going to need more counter weight so either wheel weights (very expensive) or the 3 pt. hitch box counter weight, or buy an implement to mount of the hitch as a counter weight that you will use. 

Sounds like you got a good deal to me. 

Here is a link to some online Deere pricing to give you an idea of other pricing out there:

John Deere 4310 Compact Tractor 

Be sure to post some pics when you get her home and have fun with it!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

By the way, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

It was for a 4wd, and thanks for the info and the warm welcome!

I just got a new quote to confuse me even more (same dealer)

4310 4wd eHydro R4's: $14979
300cx Loader: $ 3395
MX5 Cutter: $ 1759
5' Frontier box blade: $ 509
--------------
Total Pkg $20, 642


Of course, now I am completely confused (eHydro vs ePowerReverser). What's a man to do? I have never owned a tractor before, so I am not "used" to anything. Will the eHydro cause me any problems? Will I miss the HP you give up with the eHydro? I am glad they were able to quote me the CX loader for only $126 more. What do y'all think?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are very competetive prices and my guess is that you will not miss the few hp trade of with the eHydro. eHydro makes operation so much nicer. As long as you service them properly at the specified intervals; you should have not problems with the eHydro. Not a bad price on the MX5 although I have seen some go for around $1650, but with the steel prices, that may not be out of line. The FEL is not a bad price. The last time I looked, folks were getting the 430 FEL for $2900, but that was before the steel price hikes. I think he is sticking it to you a bit on the box blade though. Knock about $50 to $100 off of that. You are gonna need filled tires or some serious wheel & rear count weights. If you want things like, seat arm rest, block heater, trans oil heater, front and rear facing work lights, or an extra SCV. NOW is the time to bargain those in as well. Be SURE to specify the ROPS is the TALL FOLDING ROPS; my understanding is that all the tractors now come with the folding ROPS standard. There may be some out there without them. Be aware; the non-folding ROPS can really be a pain in the butt! Oh yeah! Don't forget to make sure they give you a few hats, coffee mugs, and a few other goodies too!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! And good luck sorting out all the possible options on your tractor. It is real easy to run the price up to the sky, but Chief is right in that you should study it thoroughly and spec out what you want now. It'll be cheaper than adding it on later.


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

So, what would I need the extra scv for? Is that the power beyond I keep hearing about? Is this something I can do myself?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Most like the extra SCV for a 4 in 1 bucket (real handy) or the MMM, but it can be used for pretty much what your imagination and a good manufacturer can come up with.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That's just fine. Great minds thing alike!   :lmao:


----------



## glen3787 (Mar 2, 2005)

This month, I purchased a 4310 with ehydro, 4wd, Mid PTO, Turf Tires --- I paid an amazing low price of $14,000 + taxes.
It was a dealer's close-out special.


----------

